
New book on Silicon Valley says early Atari ran on cocaine and roller skates - raleighm
https://www.polygon.com/2018/7/6/17542154/atari-book-valley-of-genius-nolan-bushnell-cocaine-roller-skates
======
ryanmercer
It's not a secret. Atari was notorious for drug use, drinking and hot tub
parties. Go listen to episodes of ANTIC where they interviewed former
employees [https://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/](https://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/)

